# Smoking and casino



## Lost husband 83

Please help not sure what to do.

My wife quit smoking years ago but recently started smoking again. She has been on the patches but when she forgets a patch she goes and buys cigarette. I get nauseous from the smell and when I try to hug and kiss her it makes me vomit. She also likes to go to the casino. each week we each get spending money for the week. The last three times she went to the casino or bought scratch tickets and when her friend asked her to go out she has no money and takes what I had left in the account for me. I try to tell her save your money and not go to the casino. When I ask her about quitting smoking and going to the casino her reply is I can only quit one thing at a time. She went out last weekend and had $20 for me for the week when she got home I asked for the twenty she said I only have ten, she said I bought a scratch ticket so I wouldn’t buy tickets. I think she’s using stress and that she can only quit one thing at a time. I try and talk about it but we always end up fighting, I’m just trying to talk to her about it and how to help her quit but I’m the bad guy for trying to help. This prob make no sense but I need to vent.


----------



## johndoe12299

Hi man. Looks like no one responded to you but it sounds like your wife has an addictive personality and at the very minimum has a gambling addiction and is probably addicted to cigarettes too.

You have to set hard boundaries. If she is not willing to seek help for her addictions you should show her the door. Until she knows you mean business she will continue this behavior.

It's been 4 months since your post...has there been any updates?


----------



## Fergalla

Although we have a desire for control, sometimes unconscious, which encourages us to always be safe, it can also happen that certain choices we make lead to not very pleasant results. This is the case with addictions. I think my friends have all played at least once at one of these casino Reputable Casinos Not On Gamstop is rated "Excellent" with 4.4 / 5 on Trustpilot. And some have become addicted. The benefits of a gambling addict are illusory in nature, such as the desire to experience risky situations or a social status associated with the idea of being a successful gambler.


----------



## ccpowerslave

Casinos and smoking go together like peanut butter and chocolate, or drinking and smoking. All of them are bad and often they happen in the same place.

My extended family includes smokers who visit casinos and pretty much the only thing that could keep them out was stays in the hospital.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Lost husband 83 said:


> Please help not sure what to do.
> 
> My wife quit smoking years ago but recently started smoking again. She has been on the patches but when she forgets a patch she goes and buys cigarette. I get nauseous from the smell and when I try to hug and kiss her it makes me vomit. She also likes to go to the casino. each week we each get spending money for the week. The last three times she went to the casino or bought scratch tickets and when her friend asked her to go out she has no money and takes what I had left in the account for me. I try to tell her save your money and not go to the casino. When I ask her about quitting smoking and going to the casino her reply is I can only quit one thing at a time. She went out last weekend and had $20 for me for the week when she got home I asked for the twenty she said I only have ten, she said I bought a scratch ticket so I wouldn’t buy tickets. I think she’s using stress and that she can only quit one thing at a time. I try and talk about it but we always end up fighting, I’m just trying to talk to her about it and how to help her quit but I’m the bad guy for trying to help. This prob make no sense but I need to vent.


Not sure how this works, but definitely most casinos have a gambling hotline for people with problems. Why not call the casino and inquire about it and see if they'll drop that into her email or something, for starters. 

As far as the money, seems like a very good time to separate your finances if she's dead broke but spending money on cigarettes and gambling, even if it is only $20. I would never suggest a husband doling out money to his wife, who has legal right to it, but it's also half yours and if she's taking your half to the casino, time to get a separate account and let her spend her own money. Maybe she'll get a job or a second job and not have as much time to go to the casino OR smoke.


----------



## ElwoodPDowd

Don't give her access to your money is the obvious answer.


----------



## D0nnivain

She may have a gambling problem. You should go check out a meeting of Gam-Anon. It's a support group for people like you who are in love with a gambler.


----------



## Dorisma

Of course, it's extremely hard for her to quit everything at the same time so I think you can just encourage her and motivate her to pass this dark period.


----------



## jonty30

Many smokers are vaping. Vaping is actually cheaper than smoking.


----------



## MattMatt

Zombie Cat has sniffed. Is it smoke he can smell? A strawberry vape? Nope! He has smelt a zombie thread that must be closed down.


----------

